# Enter To Win Free Pair of CarbonMAX boots by Wolverine!



## klintala (Aug 2, 2014)

Protection
Durability
Comfort

In that order


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Comfort
Not holding loads of mud/dirt in the sole
Durability


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Because of my bad feet, I need a shoe with good support, minimal twisting in the sole. Comfort is second, and everybody wants a shoe that lasts a long time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm with Kite on this one, breathable is the #1, then comfort and last durability.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I also like Ethan's point concerning the soles holding debris.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Comfort, good tread, durable, able to take my orthotics and not set my heel too high.


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

Comfort and durability are my primary concerns but a good looking boot doesn't hurt.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

FOOT PROTECTION, comfort, durability, traction, waterproof, and coolness


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Comfort, durability, not too aggressive soles and please come with laces that aren't too short, too long and don't break after 2 weeks.


----------



## diver54 (Aug 18, 2015)

Comfort,,,waterproof,,,,safety toe


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Kind of been covered, but here goes:

Workmanship (moderate weight, but don't fall apart prematurely)
Comfort (fit & breathable, wide widths)
Rubber toes that last
Mud release when hosing the bottoms.
Laces that last and don't come loose.
Fashionable dark brown or similar.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Comfort and easy to slide off when entering a house.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Durability,comfort from day one,safety toe,good gripping soles and not a must but extremely desirable steel or some type of nail resistant soles and heels.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ability to put on and remove rapidly.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Numero uno, waterproof, wet feet will just mess my whole day up.

Numero dos, good stitching , durable. I'm always crouched on my toes, hate it when the damned boots blow out .


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Comfort, and then weight, and dennnn, not too cloggy/clunky. I always laugh at the big oafs wearing size 13 walmarts, tripping over their own feet!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Comfort and lightweight would be #1 Durability a close second.Waterproof and a non slip sole is also up there.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Got to be comfortable


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

1.Durable
2.Waterproof for more than the first month
3.Light/comfortable
4.Safety toe is OK as long as it's not uncomfortable


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Comfort, waterproof, lightweight, just like a tennis shoe!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

double post


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

When i was on the roof more it was all about the tread. Needed great grip of the shingles since the sole is only thing from keeping you from falling off. Now comfort is most important.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

#1 - COMFORTABLE (lightweight is part of this)
#2 - Durable, crawling under houses is insanely rough on a work boot
#3 - Composite Toe
#4 - Waterproof 
#5 - Did I mention comfortable?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Fit, durability, waterproof.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Comfort, & durability


----------



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

Waterproof, lightweight, durable, and still waterproof!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Lightweight...........Arch support.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Waterproof, comfortable, and insulated


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

Comfort and durability also waterproof.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

All day comfort and durability


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

*Enter To Win Free Pair Of CarbonMAX Boots By Wolverine!*

Water proof, breathable and lightweight


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Did I mention waterproof earlier? My current pair of Wolverines must have busted a seam, I got a wet foot yesterday while cleaning the concrete off my boots.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Out of the box comfort, I don't want to "break in" my work boots. 

I found some timberlands that felt like they were two years old right out of the box. 

I bought several pairs and wish I had bought 50, because they were discontinued. I haven't found that kind of comfort again.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

1.Durable, especially in the toe.
2.waterproof/resistant
3.metal grommets for the laces, not fabric.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Comfort...
Lightweight, well cushioned foot bed

Durability....
(I've had some Wolverine hunting boots and work "shoes", and they seem to have the durability thing down pat. Both pairs saw a few years of hard service before they wore out. )

Aesthetics....
Try as I may....I am a somewhat vain man. I prefer not to look like a goofball.

VALUE....
If I'm paying $150+ for a pair of boots (which I have no problem doing), they better do all of these things well......or I won't be trying any other offerings from that brand for a long while.


----------



## kcender1986 (Aug 23, 2015)

Work boots should be an extension of yourself. Slip resistance,waterproof,durable and easy to clean off and need to be comfortable and keep your feet dry....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My number one requirement is weight, I will easily sacrifice longevity for light weight and comfort.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

1: Lightweight & flexible 
2: breathable (I hate sweaty feet)
3: comfortable


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Waterproof, and comfort are most important 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

- Comes is wide sizes
- Steel Toe
- Electrical Hazard Rated
- Stays Dry (welding in wet boots while standing in snow can hurt)
- The rest of the basics comfort, good quality laces, durable soles.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Durability, waterproof, comfortable, and lastly; manly looks don't hurt either. I currently wear a pair of Wolverine Durashocks with Goretex.


----------



## gotmud (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely comfort! On my feet all the time and need comfy work boots.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

I like a soft inside but the outside must be durable and waterproof. I prefer treads that are not so massive that they hold dirt in them for weeks on end


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Laces that stay tied. Comfortable sole when standing on a ladder rung for hours.


----------



## JRaef (Aug 24, 2015)

Top 3: Lightweight, water repellant, breathable.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Comfort is #1, with durability #2. Nothing is more annoying than having a comfy pair of boots fall apart after a few weeks to a month (looking at you Timberland). A warranty that actually means something is good too. My normal wear and tear seems to differ from that of most manufacturers, as my normal use is apparently more punishing than the bean counter that writes the warranty.

Not how price isnt on here? Give me a good pair of boots that last and I have 0 qualms about spending north of $200 a pair.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Laces that stay tied. Comfortable sole when standing on a ladder rung for hours.


Holy Moses...I thought you were dead.

I think this may be your first post in about four years.



Andy.


----------



## PeteBuh (Aug 25, 2015)

Comfort and longevity. It torques me off to find a great fit then boots only last 6 months.


----------



## stanstein999 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Enter To Win Free Pair Of CarbonMAX Boots By Wolverine!*


1. Light weight is nice but durability is a MUST
2. Comfort
3. Good traction, Non-skid (Roofer)
4. Waterproof A definite plus
5. Thinsulate is nice, especially living in Western NY, but not necessary. I have good winter boots already. We get really bad winters here in Buffalo/Niagara area. I still work outside all winter long -20 Februaries and all (mostly stick framing in winter)


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

Look like good boots, 8 1/2 please!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Holy Moses...I thought you were dead.
> 
> I think this may be your first post in about four years.
> 
> ...


I did a double take too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Holy Moses...I thought you were dead.
> 
> I think this may be your first post in about four years.
> 
> ...


He did all for the boots. 

I look for good soles in my boots.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

A good boot must be light, comfortable and warm, but not too warm. It must be flexible so they don't hurt when I squat or bend. 

Jaz


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Laces that stay tied. Comfortable sole when standing on a ladder rung for hours.


HEY!!! What the heck are you doing around these parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

In less than a week we will be giving away *THREE* pairs of these boots.









If you have not yet entered, get it done!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It'd be cheaper if you just gave away 3 boots :w00t:


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

They have to be waterproof and lightweight. When you wear a 15 extra wide a heavy boot is no joke...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like those ones that light up like the kids wear:thumbup:


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

durable, comfortable, affordable............also, some type of animal needs to have given their life or at least been heartily inconvenienced somewhere in the manufacturing process.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Waterproof, comfortable and easy to pull on.


----------

